# OpenJDK6 or OpenJDK7



## ikbendeman (Oct 1, 2010)

Since both are included in the ports tree, which is more stable and more functional? Which do you use?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 1, 2010)

Use it for what?  Neither include a browser plugin.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 1, 2010)

With openjdk6 you can compile OOO, and other apps, with Openjdk7, you won't be able to
OpenJDK6 is based on OPenJDK7.

OpenJDK7 is better??? (Search ubuntu forum there was quite good discussion about this.)

All In All I think diablot-jdk, or jdk si better than openjdk6 (based on how Netbeans work with them)

Last time I've build OOO packages I build them against openkdk6... now when I open some dialogues (for the first time), I have to wait 1-2 minutes until I see them. That might be coincidence, but last time when I build against dialbo-jdk and jdk, office was working better. (but maybe there's something deeper than that)

In general I'd suggest to use diablo-jdk6, or jdk6.
When jdk7 is out, I'd suggest to try openjdk7


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm using jdk6 atm, I was just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Leander (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this still the issue? The following link could be interesting:

http://ivoras.sharanet.org/blog/tree/2010-09-13.openjdk-vs-diablo-jdk-performance.html



> The composite difference on this CPU-intensive benchmark is 644 (OpenJDK) vs 612 (Diablo JDK), or around 5%.


Correct me if I'm misunderstood but to me it looks like OpenJDK is 5% better in performance than Diablo JDK?!

Since Diablo won't be supported anymore I decided to go for Openjdk7 in order to make use of Tomcat. Any suggestions / best practice tips on this Java issue?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 15, 2012)

Any apps you had installed that now complain about not finding openjdk6:
`# ln -s /usr/local/openjdk6  /usr/local/openjdk7`
They'll shut up now...


----------

